

How FBI Informant Sabu Helped Anonymous Hack Brazil - WestCoastJustin
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/exclusive-how-an-fbi-informant-helped-anonymous-hack-brazil

======
throwaway9956
Story time.

A few years ago (during the height of the anonymous media frenzy), I was
working for a hosting company in Iceland, which among other things hosted
websites of a large government ministry. One day, I was called into a meeting
with a couple of my bosses and other technicians. The reason for the meeting
was that we had received a tip-off from the Icelandic police, which they said
came from the FBI, that anonymous was planning to attack Icelandic government
sites in the next couple of days. They wanted us to make sure the sites were
ready, and to monitor for signs of attack.

I thought the whole thing was really strange, how did the Icelandic police
have this knowledge? And why did they know with such certainty that there
would be an attack in the next two days, when they could not provide us with
any other information on the attack vector?

Anyway, we decided to just make a static HTML dump of the site and serve it
with thttpd for the time being (the site didn't really have any dynamic
content anyway).

Now, several years later, with this and other leaks related to Sabu and
Hammond, I wonder: was I used as a pawn in the FBI's game to entrap anonymous?
Did the FBI encourage anonymous to attack Icelandic government servers?

~~~
psykovsky
_Now, several years later ... I wonder: was I used as a pawn in the FBI 's
game..._

Does it really matter? You've been used as a pawn in governmental games ever
since you were born.

~~~
tkinom
So like the Matrix.

------
leaveyou
So FBI infiltrated a bunch of delusional nerds, focused their attention on
several countries with which US has rather cold relations and when the job was
done, put the nerds in jail. To me it sounds like two birdies with one shot
<<claps slowly>>...

------
higherpurpose
Since when is FBI's job to do cyber-attacks against other countries? Also,
isn't it illegal to coerce someone to commit a crime for you? If it isn't,
then it should be.

~~~
iwwr
It's not a crime under US law.

~~~
aNoob7000
Nothing is a crime under US laws when done by the government.

When was the last time you saw any government agency get into trouble for
break the law in the USA?

~~~
kelvin0
Watergate

~~~
pessimizer
CREEP wasn't a government agency.

------
jackgavigan
In July 2011, AntiSec claimed to have hacked NATO. We now know that was six
weeks after Monsegur was arrested: [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/anonymous-
hackers-sabu-nato-hack-ne...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/anonymous-hackers-sabu-
nato-hack-news-release-data-military-security-antisec-anti-184354)

------
vinhboy
Why does our government keep doing this shit.

It's the same thing they do with muslim groups by egging on the crazy loner to
do stuff (checkout Radiolab).

It's like a microcosm of the bigger problem in our society. The government
help give guns to crazy people, and then throw a fit when they shoot up
schools.

~~~
Zigurd
Because it gets better press than taking another credit card fraud case.

That's why Sabu's handlers should be named and shamed. Only when this kind of
case becomes a liability to the careers of the people behind it will it stop.

